# My Bible cover--



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

this is weird. I'd had a thread showing off the Bible cover I ended up designing (since I couldn't find a pattern I liked). 
Angie and CJ both replied in the thread. And it's gone! (As well as several of my posts in other threads...)

anyway, my cover _again_. lol

Inside the front cover:









Inside the back cover:


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow it is very nice! I was thinking of making one for my son. We gave him his own bible for Christmas and we want to keep it looking nice--would you share how you made it?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Your previous post was most likely deleted due to the outage last night. Mean Dean posted an announcement about it this morning.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, my post is gone too. Erin it's wonderful! Did you do the cross stitch by hand or machine?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Well first I had a quilted piece of fabric (they sell quilted fabric, but i like to make my own so it's the colors that I want!) 
I needed a piece that would be big enough to wrap around the outside of the Bible, as well as have the two flaps that the cover would tuck into.

All of my dimensions were basically the dimensions of the Bible, plus 1" all the way around for seam allowances and shrink.

I cut the outside, main piece, to size, and then cut my two flaps.

To the outside, i attached the straps, like so:










(I made my straps by just cutting a strip, four times as wide as needs be, folding it in the center, and then folding again, for strength as well as to hem.
But, a boy might be just as happy to just have nylon webbing that you can buy in the store, too.)

Since it's quilted fabric, I bound one of the long ends of each of my flap pieces (in the first couple of pics above, it's the red next to the pages). I also put the blue floral pockets on the interior side of each of my flaps at this point. 

Then I made the zipper piece. 
I just cut a rectangle of fabric that would be wide enough, as well as long enough to wrap around the three open sides of the book. Cut it in half and put the zipper itself in. So you end up with your rectangle again, except now it has a zipper in it. Finish one end as it'll be the end at the top. (the first two pics, above)


Assembly--

Put your flaps on either end of your main piece, right sides together. The bound edges will face the middle, of course, as they won't be attached.
This is also when I put my zipper in. It's sandwiched between each flap piece and the main piece. (Does that make sense? I started out doing this as a tutorial, but forgot to keep taking pics as I went along!) 
When you're sewing, the zipper piece should be _inside_ the pocket you're making with the main piece and each flap. Then, when you turn each side, it'll pop out. 

You'll also end up sewing the zipper piece to the bottom, middle of the main piece. (In my open book pics, you can kind of see where the bottom of the zipper piece is sewn to the main piece as it's frayed a bit since I didn't turn the hem...) 


Easier version--

Long ago and far away, before i could sew very well, I made a cover for my old Bible:








I did the flaps basically the same way. You can see the seam above the lace. Afterall, it's just a pocket on each end. That is, sewn on three sides with the fourth left open for the book cover to slip in.
But for the zipper, I couldn't figure out how to get it _in_ there. So I just hotglued it! 









Where the plaids don't match up? That's where I glued it in.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

CJ said:


> Yeah, my post is gone too. Erin it's wonderful! Did you do the cross stitch by hand or machine?


By hand. 
I discovered cross-stitch back when I was in college. I have dozens of projects started at any point in time and now and again, I'll even _finish_ one! lol 
I decided that's why I like quilting, though. I put in less time than I do when cross-stitching, but have so much more to show for it.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

That is darling. I just love to cross-stitch and that one is adorable. Can you put this on the sticky for ideas next Christmas? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

How very creative. I love it!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I feel the same way about knitting. I used to just love it, but for the same work, I can whip out sewing and quilting projects so much faster! Instant gratification 



ErinP said:


> By hand.
> I discovered cross-stitch back when I was in college. I have dozens of projects started at any point in time and now and again, I'll even _finish_ one! lol
> I decided that's why I like quilting, though. I put in less time than I do when cross-stitching, but have so much more to show for it.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

For some reason I don't see the pictures. I have been having issues with HT all evening. Anyone else.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I just love it when I can see the pictures, they make sense to me not the written directions - Thank you! I love the bible cover it is darling, did your bible come with those tabs? 
great work. I also like sewing more because of the completion end of it.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Nope. I picked the tabs up at my local Christian bookstore. My husband teases me for putting them in my Bibles (he has the books memorized and just flips, but I _need_ tabs! lol)

Yeah, written directions never mean much to me either. I need pics. Like I said, I started out doing this as a tutorial since I couldn't find one like I wanted already floating in cyber-space. But I kept forgetting to take pics!


----------



## countryheart (Feb 12, 2003)

That is very nice. Thanks for the directions.


Countryheart


----------

